# First Rally Class Tomorrow!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so nervous! Isn't that silly? My little puppy isn't so little anymore. He's 7 months old and I think we're ready for a rally class. If nothing else, there won't be another one coming up until the summer so I really wanted to go to this one to prepare us for some trials during the summer. I hope my little Gibbs is ready!

At this point, I want the ring experience to be fun for him so when we get to obedience, he likes the experience. Do you think 7 months is too early?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

NOPE!

Better early than late to get started. That is my opinion. A pup needs a job and having something to focus on will be very beneficial. I think the two of you will have a blast! 

Gabby has her first obedience lesson on Friday....she is 3.5 months. 

Have a GREAT time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope, not too early... 

He will be a year old by summer. That's plenty old enough, especially if you have a smart/bonded dog.  

Have a lot of fun<:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Have fun.. I did that with Titan to get him ready for the obedience ring and it worked well for us. I also teach a Rally class and most people enjoy the time spent with their dog. Make it fun for both of you and best of luck! Let us know how is goes.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it is great to get them out as young as possible. As far as trialling though--you will have to decide if you think it's a good idea to run him young. I think a lot of that will be temperament more than intelligence. Scout is very smart, her first show was 18 months though and we only did Rally and I regret it. She passed, but she's too wild and needs to settle down. 

I could trial her in Novice obedience right now if I wanted and she would probably get her title easily enough but I want her to be more ready emotionally--so I'm waiting for maturity. Of course, she has a half-brother who got his CD at 6 months!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Every puppy is different . Titan's littermate at 6 months got her RN and all 100's. I wanted something different and waited until he was 15 months and he was more than ready for it then.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

7 months is a great age to start! Have fun - we love Rally!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

6 months... 15 months.... 

*weeps*

My guy was only 9 months old when we started novice classes. And he was pushing 2 before I actually started to think about doing fun matches with him. Because he jumped, he grabbed my ankles, he had happy fits, he wanted to PLAY.... Er, and he still has dog class days like that. 

Your goldens listened to mozart when they were puppy napping, didn't they?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> 6 months... 15 months....
> 
> *weeps*
> 
> ...


Mine still grabs my arm and bounces around like a mad man and he is 6 1/2 yrs old..LOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have fun  I don't think 7 months is too young either.

I get my dogs into classes as soon as possible .. with my current crew, each was in classes within a few weeks of joining my life. 

Trialing - well, that usually takes a few years for me, but it depends on the dog and what your goals are.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> 6 months... 15 months....
> 
> *weeps*
> 
> ...


Ah well. When I got mine I thought I wanted to have her ready by six months and trialling. I've calmed down and become more realistic. And with it, I find the age at which a dog does something is not necessarily that big of a deal. I'd rather see high scores on an old dog, then titles on a baby but that's just me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So, we had our class tonight! I was not really very sure about it when I got there. Once we were there, I think that I settled down and we were able to have some fun.

Our instructor said that he was "very, very impressed" with Gibbs and that "he is so smart." He asked what kinds of training classes we had taken together so far. To which I replied just a basic puppy class and at home training. I felt very proud for someone that is "in dogs" tell me that I was doing a good job and so was my puppy.

A question for those that have taken a rally class...

We basically sat around for most of the class and everyone went one by one through the signs and practiced. The instructors went around with us, acting like a judge, and pointed out our/our dogs' errors. I only got to go through the course 3 times in our 1 hour class. The rest of the class was spent watching. Normal?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

-VERY normal for the rally classes I've been in. And also, I feel, very inappropriate.
- Almost all rally signs have multiple parts to them. Each piece should be trained separately before putting them together IF you are wanting perfection/detailed/continue on in regular obedience. 
- That class layout is very inefficient and not so fun if you drive far (...at a recent agility class, the activites we did, I could have done in five minutes.... the class was over an hour away!!! I was NOT motivated to go back!). 
- If you are wanting to pursue competition obedience, or be detailed in rally, think about finding a different class for learning those things. Continueing in this class also may or may not be bad...but if you're devloping bad habits or cutting corners in training to go along...you might regret it later.
- I'd be wimpy and probably drop out....that's so stressful to have someeone noting all the errors! And the first night of class!! I need to be less wimpy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> -VERY normal for the rally classes I've been in.


I was going to say the same thing, but was hesitant since the last rally class I was in was a few years ago (when rally was new and our instructor was trying it out). 

I think that's probably the reason why I've avoided trying rally and only just watched a rally trial this past fall. 

I agree with Red Dogs that it's nuts that they are doing run-throughs in the FIRST CLASS!!!! It would make more sense if they reserve that for the last class, so people can see and feel what it would be like in a show ring AFTER they've done all of the pieces. 

I've never been to any Rally classes, but I'd hope they be run like the agility classes I took (again, many years ago), when the field was broken up into stations that people would practice a couple times and then rotate around the floor.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on class! I have not taken a rally class so I do not know what is normal, but I agree with RedDogs in that you should be learning each individual exercise and practicing them rather than jumping into doing full blown courses the first day.

I don't know that I would drop. Given that you sound like you are doing a great job with Gibbs you could probably work on the individual exercises at home and think of the class as an opportunity to practice for shows. Do you have a book? Most of the stuff--at least at the novice level--is pretty easy to train.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't have a book, but was given a few photocopies of the rules, etc. 

I've already paid my $ for the class, so I guess I will continue. This is actually being offered at one of the local county kennel clubs. I thought it would be more in depth. There are people there that haven't done rally before and then those that have a few legs toward novice or advanced. I will work on some of the new commands at home (finish left, finish, etc).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I teach a competition Rally Class and welcome any person wanting to spend time learning and playing. Because I have many levels of people in my class I run it probably just like the one you went to. My class night each person has 4 runs during their evening and I walk the course and answer any questions before we begin and then I walk through with the team while they are doing the course. If needed I explain every sign when we get to it and the principal parts of each exercise if they need it in the beginning and for the new people. Almost all of the people in my class come from one of the obedience classes offered so most know the basics. I don't score people I just help them understand what the judge is looking for and what the sign is asking them to do. This seems to be working just fine. My students are doing very well and showing well also. I am proud as an instructor to be part of their success.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think your class layout is very normal  What I might suggest is that you find a corner and work your dog while other dogs are working. You could work of various things like the exercises being taught, attention exercises, heeling segments, stays, tugging etc. Heck, even bring in a crate and play crate manners and games.

I personally do this in classes with this structure to prevent boredom and to take advantage of the other dogs and activity going on. I do stay well away from any working dogs and keep my dog quiet. I also clear this with the instructor  Once my dogs are older they can practice longer settles while watching but as young dogs/pups, I don't know that I think being so inactive in a class setting is what I need most.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I think your class layout is very normal  What I might suggest is that you find a corner and work your dog while other dogs are working. You could work of various things like the exercises being taught, attention exercises, heeling segments, stays, tugging etc. Heck, even bring in a crate and play crate manners and games.
> 
> I personally do this in classes with this structure to prevent boredom and to take advantage of the other dogs and activity going on. I do stay well away from any working dogs and keep my dog quiet. I also clear this with the instructor  Once my dogs are older they can practice longer settles while watching but as young dogs/pups, I don't know that I think being so inactive in a class setting is what I need most.


I have two other rings on either side that my students go to work their dogs during their wait. They can work on anything of just play with their dogs. So there is plenty to keep them busy and to take advantage of open ring time in the others. I do have a confirmation class going on in one ring for awhile that some of the students jump in and out of. :


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There just isn't much room in the building. There is a mock ring and a spectator area with an unneccessary amount of folding chairs. I did work gibbs, we practiced stands since we have conformation class coming up. I might try working on stays in a distracting area. That's a good idea! It takes me 45 minutes to get there so I need to make the most of my time.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

When can you officiall "show" your gorgeous boy? I know nothing of showing dogs... is there a puppy category?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok. This morning we were practicing left finish. We had never done it before. He knows regular finish around my back and stopping at heel position.

What word do you put with left finish? I put "finish" with the other one.




ggal said:


> When can you officiall "show" your gorgeous boy? I know nothing of showing dogs... is there a puppy category?


We could begin both rally or conformation at 6 months.

For conformation, he is still very immature looking so we'll probably wait and bring him out when he's a little older. There is a 6-9 mo class, 9-12 mo, and 12-18 mo puppy class. I'm going to make his first show the GPGRC's speciality in June, even if he isn't ready looks wise since it's our club's show. He will just make it into the 12-18 mo class by about a week, so I doubt he'll take his class since he'll be one of the youngest there. Rally...we might see how this class goes. We will definitely trial this summer a few times in Rally Novice, nothing serious!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Right finish for me is "by me" and left finish is "swing". 

But you can use any word you want. I've heard people just use "place" or "heel" for the left. It shouldn't matter what you say, as long as it means the same thing every time you practice. And you don't even need to say anything if you prefer to use hand signals.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I use "place" for right finishes. It depends on the style of left finish I want as to what command I give it. For a dog that pivots his rear back into place I use "swing." If I want a different kind of finish from the dog I usually don't have a word for it, I just use the hand signal to specify how I want the dog to finish. A hand brought up in the air means give me a flip style finish with a jump. Hand held down and pushing back behind me means trot behind me and then turn around and find heel. If I just say "heel" the dog is free to do whatever he wants (as long as it is direct) to get into heel position. I don't use that in the ring but do in practice.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I use 'get in.' It goes with the brick work we did, and if I pivot to left I also use the same command.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, I guess I am a little confused and could use some clarification.

At class, the sign said "front" and "finish left" so I had G in a front (sit) , the lured him to my left, turned his nose toward my legs and brought him into heel. He knows how to pivot, should I have had him pivot? Is that a correct left finish for rally? Can I have him be a little more flashy in his finish like you mentioned?

Gibbs knows 'get in' to mean when we pivot left, to get in heel position close to my leg. He can move his rear independently of his front. I used this term when we practice heeling on the pot. I will also say it if he halts in the wrong place. I will tap my leg and say 'get in' and he will fix himself.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

the style of finish doesn't matter as long as it is direct and prompt (meaning get yourself into heel position without playing around and do it quickly). As I mentioned I have three differerent types of left finishes that my dogs know, and which one I use will depend on which dog I have and what level of excitement they are currently at.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It's just whatever you want. Scout does a flip finish with 'get in' and it works for me. I consider 'get in' to mean get in heel position. I will tell her that if she sits crooked as well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Also remember that in rally if the sign doesn't show a halt after the finish, you don't wait for the dog to get into heel position, you take off heeling as soon as the dog clears out from in front of you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It doesn't matter whether you do a flip, circle, or pivot swing with your dog. The judging is on the direction, timing, and position (dog is sitting straight in heel position). 

One GREAT tip I picked up with the left finish was the method of bringing your dog back far enough to return to heel position cleanly - step back with your right foot instead of your left. The left foot you plant. That presents the correct sight picture to the dog coming up to the heel instead of the dog following your left foot backwards and up and having to wean off that movement. Obviously you still have to wean off the right foot movement, but in a much shorter time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's something I love about obedience work: when my dog comes to front in the ring, I have about one second to make a lot of decisions about how I'm about to finish my dog. I want to give my dog the finish that he will mostly likely do his best on at that moment (unless he has already NQ'd, then I will more likely give him a finish that will make him work harder). So first I have to decide if I want him to finish right or left. Then I have to decide if he would do better with a signal versus a command. Then I have to decide where to focus my eyes...if I'm worried about him coming up too far or putting his rear out, I will look to my left so the dog will see my eyes and (hopefully) stop sooner. If I am worried about the dog stopping too far back and putting his rear behind me I will focus my eyes down at my feet and hope that he will pull up some in order to see them. It takes so much practice with your dog to be able to read them in a split second like that and make those decisions, and you know that when you can do that you have a real bond with your dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know this thread is a couple months old and I know Carolina Casey is getting ready for shows with her genius golden (next month?) which I think is awesome.  

I couldn't help but add the following comment now that I KNOW BETTER. :



Megora said:


> I was going to say the same thing, but was hesitant since the last rally class I was in was a few years ago (when rally was new and our instructor was trying it out).
> 
> I think that's probably the reason why I've avoided trying rally and only just watched a rally trial this past fall.
> 
> ...


OMG. I was so dopey ignoramous in making that comment! 

Now that I officially did a rally class (I'm still doing 1 novice practice class a week, I just switched the other to rally to shake things up and do something different - it was either that or agility, which I don't want to start until we are done in obedience), I can definitely say that learning each station seperately would not have worked... at...all! 

First, there were a cazillion people in class, and of course we all treated the course like a run through, which kept everybody moving through quickly. 

Second, the way the class was set up - everyone was expected to be at the novice (regular competition obedience) level and have a good idea how to do everything.

And thirdly, the instructor had everyone do a walk through with her and she explained each station for us newbies. This, after taking her dog through as a demo. 

My favorite station was the special about turn where I sent my dog around me while I turned the other direction to continue to heel the opposite direction. 

*I love learning new things*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes! I have learned so much in the last 8 week class. Gibbs and I are no where near perfect, but I have no doubt we can get a qualifying score. Our big challenge is distractions... this weekend we were at his breeder's house "showing off" for her new puppy people. He was a wandering nomad. LOL. He had been out for 3 hours the day prior at Petsmart volunteering w/ golden rescue and that day before we arrived had had a walk, went to a 2 hour conformation class, and then to his breeder's. I think it was all a bit much, plus lots of new smells w/ new pups around. My task for the coming month is to get out and practice with distractions as much as possible. We're all set w/ finishing and he knows most of the advanced and excellent tasks as well. Our first rally trial will likely be April 30. I am working up the gumption to take a class to prepare for our CD. Hopefully that will start this summer.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, you and Gibbs are our role models!!! Sasha is seven months and we are going to take another basic class and then intermediate. Advanced is the class here that gets you ready for CD trials. We're also taking a Rocket Recall seminar this Thursday.
They have rally here but what's the difference between rally and Fun matches? They didn't have rally when Selka and I did them all.
We are having so much fun and that is all I care about. Loved reading all the info on this thread!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I shouldn't say anything since I've taken one official class and I've already mispoken earlier in the thread... 

But Rally takes basic and advaned obedience exercises (about turns, pivots, right and left finishes, fronts, heeling, circle rights/lefts, etc) and set them up in an agility type course. 

I'm taking practice classes (the rally sequences are taught, but the exercises themselves are not) - and I understand we will do 3 run throughs a class. 

The set-up is exactly the same as a fun match (everyone signs up for their turn and gets ready when it's time for them to go into the ring), except you do not have that extra practice of doing the run-throughs after a drive to a strange place around strange dogs. 

The set up for fun matches is similar for shows (depending on where the fun match or "show and go" is held), with seperate rings for novice, open, utility, and rally.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks.. we went to a fun match a few weeks ago to watch. Sasha (more like ME) won't be ready for that till the summer.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck with Gibbs and can't wait to hear how he did! Distraction is a HUGE issue for me right now and was a big bummer when I showed Scout in Rally last year.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Good luck with Gibbs and can't wait to hear how he did! Distraction is a HUGE issue for me right now and was a big bummer when I showed Scout in Rally last year.


Yeah, I think it might be our downfall despite Gibbs being so attentive to me/watching me while we do our exercises. Smells seem to be just too much, bitch in season-hi pretty lady, treats on the floor-YUM!, did someone pee here? 

I honestly don't care if we Q, I just want to practice. We will not be trialing for a CD until we're ready though. I want to go through with consistent high scores.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

About the difference between rally and fun match, a fun match is purely practice. You could have a fun match for obedience or a fun match for rally. Rally is like a spin-off sport of obedience. You can earn titles for rally in trials.

I went to a one day seminar on rally back in January. That's the only time Flip has actually seen the rally signs (and yes, he tried to grab one with his mouth.) After I signed up for our first trial I decided to practice a few of the rally moves to make sure he could do them. Those two times are our only rally specific practice so far. Trial's in about six weeks, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Debles said:


> Thanks.. we went to a fun match a few weeks ago to watch. Sasha (more like ME) won't be ready for that till the summer.


I'm taking these Rally classes because I KNOW if I'm not comfortable and familiar with everything I'm doing and used to walking courses, then I will have problems in the ring. 

As in me stepping on signs, taking wrong turns, forgetting what signs mean, weeping, gnashing teeth, begging the judge for help... :


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Megora said:


> I know this thread is a couple months old and I know Carolina Casey is getting ready for shows with her genius golden (next month?) which I think is awesome.
> 
> I couldn't help but add the following comment now that I KNOW BETTER. :
> 
> ...


I'm actually glad that my instructor did teach the signs individually. Some had more focus then others. For instance, spending time working on the pivots was helpful. Once we learned all the exercises then we ran courses which was also helpful. We start an Advanced rally class in May which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I taught one rally class several years ago. Each class we would take a few different signs and work on each one individually, and then at the end of class we would use those signs as a mini-course. Each week we would add the new exercises learned to the previously learned, so that each week the course became a little longer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

:--dumbfounded::--sitnky::--ashamed::--appalled::--evil::--crazy:

I just gotta say I have a growing respect for people who routinely zip through rally without any problems after today's class.... !

"Stop Sign + exercise" vs "Halt + exercise" signs killed me.

As did the 1 step, 2 step, 3 step fronts and heels. 

As did the tighter course and the fangled ninth sign I kept walking past and finding myself confuzzled at sign 10 and wondering where 9 went. 

As did the halt + about turn + forward sign.

As did remembering to check the front/finish signs for "finish stop" vs "finish forward". 

Good lack. My brain is officially bent. 

How do you keep all of that organized in your head? 

(yes, it was all fun and I practiced lots and lots of sits/downs stays while waiting my turns)


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Megora said:


> How do you keep all of that organized in your head?
> 
> (yes, it was all fun and I practiced lots and lots of sits/downs stays while waiting my turns)


At trials you get to do a walk through of the course (without your dog) to get yourself organized before your start. Plus they will give you a map of the course ahead of time so you can wrap your head around it and know what you're going to be doing (at least that's what they did at my CKC trials).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> At trials you get to do a walk through of the course (without your dog) to get yourself organized before your start. Plus they will give you a map of the course ahead of time so you can wrap your head around it and know what you're going to be doing (at least that's what they did at my CKC trials).


I walked the courses last night and honestly felt comfortable with them (we started with a novice course and then switched to an advanced one). Without my dog it was pretty easy to focus in on signs. The second course especially I was relaxed enough to focus on my footwork and memorizing the pattern. 

With my dog... I kept missing the fangled #9 sign. 

I'd go to #8, which was a "halt + about + forward" and immediately stride out towards #10. Meanwhile #9 (call to front + left finish) was a couple steps to the right. In my blind spot, apparently. 

:--hmpf:

The plus side, I wasn't doing any Ihatemathpanicfails when I encountered the 270 degree turns.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Megora said:


> The plus side, I wasn't doing any Ihatemathpanicfails when I encountered the 270 degree turns.


As I tell my 4H kids..... "Dog training is ALL about math!"


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I did a rally class with Vendetta this past feb it was fun but my club doesnt have very good instructors. She just set out signs and said do this and we did. The last class we had 40 signs out there. It was a mess fun but a mess.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Megora said:


> The plus side, I wasn't doing any Ihatemathpanicfails when I encountered the 270 degree turns.


haha What? You don't carry a protractor in your pocket?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> haha What? You don't carry a protractor in your pocket?


Our first class I felt I needed one with all the 90 degree turns, 270 degree turns, and 360 degree circles.... :


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Today's class had 90 degree turns, 360 degree turns, 180 turns, 270 turns... <- I'm so glad I didn't have all that thrown at me in our first class. My head would have been spinning.

We are having fun though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The pivots are fun-- Janice Gunn's method makes this a breeze. Everyone in class still marvels over how we do it and how Gibbs just slides right into place. LOL. 

Turning into the dog is always more difficult for me to get him back into place promptly without going all sideways!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pivots are the best. As are forward/backward/side scoots. Especially for warming up prior to entering the ring and you are trying to get the dog in "heel position + focus" mode despite it being too crowded to move around.  

One thing I have to say... I was HORRIFIED when I was checking the cheat sheet I printed off over the weekend to learn from, and saw that the call to front from heel position is a required exercise. <- Keep in mind that "finding front" has never been our strong point + I've never tried doing it from the heel position. 

I was nervous about that sign, so of course the sign was in the advanced course last night. 

It went pretty good, actually. I asked a friend I train with there how to teach the exercise and now know two ways to teach it to him -

1. toss treat ahead to get dog to move out far enough and call to front
2. call front, use right hand + treat to lure dog out in front and back up to front position

So I'll be work on both methods. Hopefully with enough practice I can get him jumping out to front with the command alone.


----------

